# Read if interested in coming on the Alpina iTTalia Tour



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

***** EDIT

This was a post that had a poll for all the current interested parties. The poll has now closed but this post is still worth reading if you are interested in the trip.

Guys

I had to start a new thread for this!

The Stelvio Pass is not GUARENTEED to be open on the last weekend of May. We need to take a view on this!

After reading lots and lots of info on the Stelvio Pass, i have been warned that actually i should NOT base the trip around this road.

Even if it is open it will have other drivers, and cyclists making it hard to drive.

There are lots of other amazing "Pass" roads to drive through in the general area.... So here is the question:

Do we postpone the trip to September time sometime to Guarantee a drive on the Stelvio Pass,

OR

Do we go end of May and hope that its open. If it isn't we visit the other local "passes" that have less traffic!?

Please if you vote, then post a message so we know the votes tally up! (remember anyone can vote even if they aren't coming on the trip!)

Need to take a view on this sooner rather than later as firm plans are already under way!

Cheers guys!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I've voted.

Why should people not coming on the trip vote though? :roll:

We only need opinions from those committed to the trip surely?

cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ive voted on may ben, ive done some research on my own and apparently there are other roads in the area just as impressive!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> ive voted on may ben, ive done some research on my own and apparently there are other roads in the area just as impressive!


Yeah there are. I did one in Switzerland equally as good, but everyone wants to drive the Top Gear favourite. :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Agree with Kammy. Looks amazing, but won't enjoy it half as much if there is lots of traffic. Better something half the length and empty. :twisted:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I voted May.

The reason being IMO the school holidays are over and you get a lot of old farts in their camper vans touring Europe in September. In May you will still get some but I would guess nowhere near as many.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> I've voted.
> 
> Why should people not coming on the trip vote though? :roll:
> 
> ...


My point was any joe bloggs can come and vote and ruin the poll!

So if you have voted just let us know by saying "ive voted"

That way we can ensure the poll is correct!

Kammy I am with you!! Lots of other roads round there!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive voted May for a few reasons
1) I more than likely wont be able to do Sept
2) Most will have to take days off work in Sept, in May most people might get away without due to Bank Holiday
3) As mentioned..... i know its now a famous road to base our trip on, but seriously, im sure theres loads of other roads around there, and even on route which will take our breathe away. Lets not spend 100s and 100s of £ to see a road. I know it will be one, if not the main attraction for the trip but we have to remember we are going through 4-5 other countries, and that is what excites me the most, seeing other countries, cultures and sights


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> My point was any joe bloggs can come and vote and ruin the poll!


We're talking the same language then. Your original post came over with a completely different meaning! :lol:


----------



## xtremevibez (Sep 16, 2008)

I've voted may, quite simply as its easier for me


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

May for me


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

All you guys make organising an Event so enjoyable!!

Glad i havent had to wait for hours for you all to respond!

Lets get a few more people confirming what they feel and we will then make the decision!

But as i was hoping, looks like everyone wants may!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

who voted for sep then?


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Ben,

You have my vote.

This mentions various alternative http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?f=23&h=&t=228392.

Jay


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Jay i dont think i added your name to the list!!

I take it you want me to !?

I had already seen that Piston head thread!

Now your leaking all the places i am getting my info from 

SHhhh!


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Ben.

Apologies - just trying to help  I hoping the pass will be open.

Yes please add my name to the list - as said on the other thread, it will be dependant on cost. I very interested and would have joined you in France but already had a holiday booked for the same weekend.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

jayTTapp - off topic, but who is that bird on your avatar, she is hot!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Who's voted for the changed date?

No problem with that of course but just wanted to check you'd still be coming if the poll goes the other way...


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I dont think anyone has! Well not anyone from the trip


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

I've voted for May.......its less time to wait


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

was it september 09 or 10??


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

all 2010


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

May!

8)


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

I've voted. Stick with May. Plenty of excellent routes!
8)


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Ben/Rich,
Voted Sept purely cos I want to drive that road .... yet I'm sure you'll appreciate from the French trip that I'm equally happy to go with the consensus. I'm just keen to know all possiblitiles and scenarious have been explored .... a lot more knowlegable people on here with experience of the area than me so again happy to go with the majority

Why would pass be closed ... assume due to weather. If so does that not also affect other local passes in which case we may not be able to drive any 

Someone mentioned let's not spend hundreds of pounds for one road, but equally lets not spend hundreds of pounds to go on a trip that promised soooo much but didn't quite deliver because of some compromises .... please don't take that the wrong way cos France was superb 

Still definetley going if its May


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

taTTy said:


> Someone mentioned let's not spend hundreds of pounds for one road, but equally lets not spend hundreds of pounds to go on a trip that promised soooo much but didn't quite deliver because of some compromises .... please don't take that the wrong way cos France was superb


I agree with you.... but at the same time... its the trip that promises to be good! Not the road! and with or without the road.... the trip still promises to be good!

On another note to explain it..> The stelvio pass is up a huge mountain! Its only going to be higher up that maybe some snow on it...but if there is they will close the whole road!

There will be other just as fantastic lower passes!

Same windy roads, amazing tunnels, and stunning views... just lower down a mountain!

I think that's right anyway!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

You got a may vote for me


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Ben/Rich...

You got a May vote from me...I don't give a monkeys when we go..cos as France proved..its the company and people that make the trip...The driving is just a bonus..!!!

OOOO I,m all excited again.. :lol:


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

y3putt said:


> ..its the company and people that make the trip...The driving is just a bonus..!!!
> quote]
> 
> Ben, summed up quite nicely by 'Frank Spemcer' and reminds me what was so special about the French trip
> ...


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

OOOOOOO... Betty..!!! :lol: :lol:

Nah nah nah...Mr Jackson.. :lol:

You got all this to come in Italy Terry..

Mind ..Good laugh ..wer'nt it.!!

Mark


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

A tear to my eye!!

I love you guys!


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

y3putt said:


> Mind ..Good laugh ..wer'nt it.!!
> 
> Mark


Laughed so much I cried :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

> Stelvio Pass located in Italy, at 2757 m (9045 ft.) is the highest paved mountain pass in the Eastern Alps, and the second highest in the Alps,


Because it is so high then it is one of the last to open but there are plenty of other passes around it that are open.

It has its own webcam so we could keep an eye on the snow on the run up to the trip next May.
http://www.passostelvio.net/

We followed the top gear route last year on the Alpine TTour (all of it except the Stelvio which was closed) it starts at Davos and most of it is passable weeks before the Stelvio opens so there will plenty of enjoyable roads.

Although some had only opened the week before









This is part of the Top Gear Route


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

voted september lol, just to be an ass but it doesnt bother me, as long as i get to kick si's ass lol


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

The poll is now closed!

We are going in May!

I love getting my own way!

I also seem to love a "!"


----------

